# How do I determine my dogs bloodline



## Newby (Jun 23, 2021)

Hey y’all! I just bought my first registered dog, and I’m curious on how to determine his bloodline. I know I have to look through his pedigree.. but I’m not sure what I’m looking for. I’ve tried to find videos or articles describing in detail how do this with no luck. I see people talking about what bloodlines their dog comes from and I’d really like to know mine. 
thanks in advance!


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Pedigree usually tells you what's in there. Usually a dog or name that shows up a lot on top and bottom. I'm not a pro ped reader. But if you post it I may be able to help or find someone who can help.


----------

